# Danish Army Deploys CV9035 to A'Stan



## tango22a (3 Mar 2010)

The Danish Army is deploying ten CV9035 AFVs to A'stan according to "Army Technology Updates"



tango22a


----------



## tango22a (3 Mar 2010)

Just suggesting that it might be worthwhile to check out how these vehicles perform should Canada be interested in purchasing any of the CV90 Family of vehicles.


tango22a


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Mar 2010)

There's probably plenty of data compiled already. The CV 90 series was in Afghanistan when I was there in 03-04.


----------



## tango22a (3 Mar 2010)

Recceguy:

Sorry, I had the impression that this was a new deployment.


tango22a


----------



## Dean22 (4 Mar 2010)

No article or pictures?


----------



## tango22a (4 Mar 2010)

Hull.Down:

"twas a very short article and there were no pix.


tango22a


----------

